
Apple Warns Looters with Stolen iPhones: You Are Being Tracked - fortran77
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2020/06/01/apple-warns-looters-with-stolen-iphones-you-are-being-tracked/#46dd2139509
======
applecrazy
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23397915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23397915)

